
Many using recent Pangu jailbreak report hacked credit, debit, PayPal accounts - MaysonL
http://9to5mac.com/2016/07/30/pangu-jailbreak-potential-hack/
======
Fej
People who write jailbreaks would love to get paid, I'm sure. In China, shady
stuff like this won't get anyone sued, at least if they don't rip off anyone
from within China. Do the math.

I used to jailbreak, but then I realized I didn't want to fight my device at
every turn and switched to Android. I don't mean that Android is better, just
that iOS is highly locked down, and asking it to do more than for what it was
designed is a losing battle. Not to mention that the coders are fighting
jailbreakers at every turn, too.

Raise your hand if you'd love to get on the bad side of Apple.

~~~
zer0zzz
You are an idiot.

